# Tree Stand Recall



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Just a heads up.

I haven't done a lot of hunting from a tree stand, but wanted to pass this along just in case any of you own one of these stands. I am on an e-mail list for the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Division and just got a recall notice for Summit tree stands.

"Summit Treestands Recalls Hunters' Tree Stands Due to Fall Hazard
WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed. It is illegal to resell or attempt to resell a recalled consumer product.

Name of Product: Crush Series: Perch, Stoop and Ledge Treestands for hunters

Units: About 2,900

Manufacturer: Summit Treestands, LLC, of Decatur, Ala.

Hazard: The tree stand's hanging strap assembly could dislodge from the tree stand or fail to restrain or hold properly on the tree, posing a fall hazard.

Incidents/Injuries: None reported

Description: The recalled hunters' tree stands have the following names and item numbers: Crush Series Perch, number 82069; Crush Series Stoop, number 82070; and Crush Series Ledge number 82071. The tree stands include the main stand platform and seat with a green cinch strap and a tan tree stand hanging strap assembly, which consists of one nylon strap with a hook and an adjustment portion with a metal buckle and a matching nylon tab and a hook. This hanging strap assembly has the recalled item numbers printed on the safety label attached near the buckle.

Sold at: Hunting stores and in catalogs such as Bass Pro Shops, Cabelas and others nationwide from July 2012 through August 2012 for between $70 to $100.

Manufactured in: China

Remedy: Consumers should immediately stop using the recalled tree stands and contact Summit Treestands to receive a free replacement hanging strap assembly.

Consumer Contact: Summit Treestands, LLC, toll free at (855)375-9808, anytime or website www.summitstands.com click on the Recall icon for more information.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

And another one:
1. FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
October 24, 2012
Release #13-018

Firm's Recall Hotline: (866) 527-9690
CPSC Recall Hotline: (800) 638-2772
CPSC Media Contact: (301) 504-7908

Rivers Edge Recalls Hunters Tree Stands due to Fall Hazard

WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed. It is illegal to resell or attempt to resell a recalled consumer product.

Name of Product: Tree Stands for Hunters

Units: About 14,000

Importer: Rivers Edge Tree Stands Inc., of Cumberland, Wis.

Hazard: The snap-hook assemblies can fail, causing the tree stand and the user to fall to the ground.

Incidents/Injuries: Rivers Edge has received three reports of incidents of snap-hook assemblies failing; one included minor injuries of bumps, bruises and soreness and one included a broken toe and lacerated hand.

Description: The recalled products are Rivers Edge(r) Big Foot, Lite Foot and Baby Big Foot tree stands. The tree stands are used for bow and rifle hunting. They are made of metal with a dark gray finish and have black nylon straps with white stitching. The seats are camouflage and black and feature a yellow Rivers Edge logo on the top. The snap-hook assembly is used to attach the stand to trees or poles. Recalled models have the date "2012" on the round ID tag located on the crossbar beneath the seat and do not have an orange dot and an "X" stamped on the snap-hook. The following models are being recalled:

Model Name Model Number
Big Foot RE500
Big Foot XL RE501
Lite Foot RE503
Baby Big Foot RE504
Big Foot with Footrest RE506
Big Foot XL with Footrest RE507
Big Foot XL with Fast Sticks RE510
Big Foot XL Lounger RE511

Model numbers are located on a black sticker on the seat post just below the seat and on the product packaging.

Sold at: Blain's Farm and Fleet, Gander Mountain, Mills Fleet Farm, Orscheln - Farm & Home, Rogers Sporting Goods, Scheels All Sports and other sporting goods stores nationwide from May 1, 2012 to September 1, 2012 for between $39 and $120.

Manufactured in: China

Remedy: Consumers should immediately stop using recalled tree stands and contact Rivers Edge Tree Stands Inc. to receive a free replacement snap-hook assembly.

Consumer Contact: Rivers Edge; toll-free at (866) 527-9690 8 a.m. to 5 p.m. CT Monday through Friday, or at www.riversedgesafetyrecall.com for more information.

To see this recall on CPSC's web site, including pictures of the recalled products, please go to:
http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml13/13018.html

*************************************************************


----------

